# Jethro's fan club grows- first SCH training day



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jethro and I went on a long road trip today to the "local" SCH club. He first came out to meet and socialize with the folks. Everyone asked about him and commended him on his temperament and personality and genuinely seemed to really like him. I received quite a few compliments on him with others directed to his breeder.









A bit later it was time to test him on the field. He was too big for the "puppy harness" I have so he looked a little bit like a little boy wearing daddy's big shoes in his adult harness. In typical Jethro fashion (no pun intended) but it's loose fit and bulkiness didn't phase him in the least. The helper/TD had asked if he had any formal work and since I am a total newbie to SCH but not working dogs I replied no. So out came the burlap rag. He made REALLY short work of that. Next up puppy sleeve. As the helper was wriggling out of the sleeve to let Lil J win it he was grinning ear to ear and commented on how nice of a young pup he was! Next up came out the big boy sleeve which Jethro dealt with accordingly- no hesitation, absolute full, calm and deep bite. He quickly picked up on everything thrown at him today. His last session he was REALLY close to barking for the sleeve. One more round and I think he would have. All in all he did FANTASTIC on his first time in this situation and on one of the hottest day of the summer!

The TD really liked him and didn't make any efforts to hide it. He commented on Jethro's full, calm DEEP grip; awesome temperament and athletic ability "despite his awkward, lanky puppy stage".

Each of the members made some very nice comments about him today. 

All that I know is it was a LOOONNGGGGGGG run with him back to the van with the sleeve. Jethro was bound and determined to take the sleeve into his crate in the van.









WTG Jethro!!







You did GOOD buddy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to J! Where are the pics???


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I had the camera there but no one went with to take pictures.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yeah I know that problem. Alex takes mine, but not always very good shots, lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thats too bad for his first time, no pics...sounds like a great first time for him regardless!!!
I am lucky in the club I go to there are 3 great photogs (24kgsd Julie, Lies and Carol) so I was surprised with pics a few times while Karlo was training. 
Maybe next time you can hand your camera off, I'm sure someone will accomodate you!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I think my camera scares most people.









Actually that is one reason I HATE training (general terms of course). If I am training I can't be taking pictures.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I remember when she started, Gracie would jump into the car into her crate WITH the sleeve .... hysterical LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is a good thing!! Let them keep it as long as they are deeply biting it...doesn't fit in the crate though,does it?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Definitely a GOOD thing but no it doesn't fit in. I guess it shows he has a clear head because he rocked back about 4 times like he was going to jump and then didn't. 

Granted *I* was ready to pass out after the run back


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That sounds like an AWESOME first Schutzhund day! 

Way to go Jethro!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Way to go Jet!!!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

That's Awesome!! Congrats Jethro!! 

Courtney


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

EXCELLENT!! Yes yes yesssss!!!!!! This totally makes my day hearing this! Of course he wanted to take HIS sleeve back to his crate in the van.. HIS sleeve, Ruq!







LOL!!

Great to get such positive comments from the TD and other members on Jethro! Big boy sleeve, puppy tug, burlap sack.. and a nice DEEP Grip! Like in Angela's avatar!







Congrats on a great day with Baby J!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidThat sounds like an AWESOME first Schutzhund day!
> 
> Way to go Jethro!!


Indeed it was.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Congratulations! The SCH bug has bitten!!!!! LOL


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

WTG Jethro!! Sounds like he's an amazing puppy on the field too!


----------

